# Middle-level Camera Phone needed



## koolbluez (Nov 30, 2004)

Guys... i desperately want this.... I am looking for a camera phone in the range of *10k - 15or17k*. My utmost priority is a *clear picture i.e. in a computer*, i want it to be brilliant... no hazyness... no motion blur... Secondly comes *clarity of reception* & other regular phone.

I heard Samsung, Sony & Nokia lead the game in camera phones.. 
I came across :
SonyErricson k500i
Samsung X600
Samsung CalmShell models
Nokia 7610
The latter cost a whopping 1/4lakh so no... but i heard it is the best.

Can I get better models... If the best model is already in the list... can u tell me what to pick(the model name please) ?

i want in the 10K-15K category

This is urgent, phuleaaassssseeee


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Nov 30, 2004)

SE T630 -10.5k


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 30, 2004)

what about SonyErricson k500i 
I also heard samsung models have great clarity..uses..flash...


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 30, 2004)

I think u can get the SE k700i in that price range
It definitely has the best camera in that range


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2004)

I got the k500i, & belive me for your requirment there is no cam phone

the shutter speed of cam phones is slow, due to which there is always a chance of getting motion blurred images, also suppose U look at someone & click but at the next second he moves, then U will get the next frame not the on U intended with K500i, k700i,& 7610

However, still K700i & K500i both have the same cam, so depends on you budget & requirment


----------



## theraven (Nov 30, 2004)

nokia 7260 for 13800
nokia 6260 for ard 17k
wait a week for the latter model !!
check it out at www.nokia.com


----------



## koolbluez (Nov 30, 2004)

No one mentioned Samsung phones.... any idea on them


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2004)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> I am looking for a camera phone in the range of 10k - 15or17k. My utmost priority is a clear picture i.e. in a computer, i want it to be brilliant... no hazyness... no motion blur...


nokia's mob, usually have good and clear pix when transferred to computer and then viewed....except for 3100, which has less resolution and not clear when transfered to computer. 




			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> Secondly comes clarity of reception & other regular phone.


SE has  a lot of problems with clarity and signal reception...

see this...


			
				Jazzrulz said:
			
		

> ok its quite sluggish and might get stuck at times


abt his T610


			
				nixcraft said:
			
		

> T630 has some software problem, i sold that one and got N6230 (16K) quite good one comes with 32MB MMC and tons of stuff. If you can get that one go for Nokia. Sony got software problem and you may need to send it for upgradtion.


another user say it too...
and besides i had T100 i tell , u it had problems with signal reception.



and the list i suggest is:
nokia  6600 --- 15.5k
3660 ---- 11.5k (all features as 6600 , but for 2X zoom)
7260 ---- not sure abt the price.

go for 3660 as it is affordable and costs only 11.5k.but remember it is bulky.



			
				koolbluez said:
			
		

> No one mentioned Samsung phones.... any idea on them


as far samsung is concerned, dont go for X600, even it has flash, it will suck up the battery. 
V200 is a better choice in samsung , but it is clamshell model, and resolution wise, i dont know how far it is good when transffered to computer.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 1, 2004)

Since i own SE k500i i may as well suggest you it as it really serves the best ...but then wait i got some other news... Forget Nokia and SE since you have clearly Mentioned Picture clarity in camera is your outmost single priority...
  Then ..Nothing beats Samsung E700...A World Class Camera Clamshell Phone..
  Try typing pictures from Phone Cam taken and compare then on google.. Very soon you will find Samsung E700 blows Other phones in Picture quality.
  Its Lighting and bright pictures are the best. 
      My GF to actually show me its powers ( Huh she owns it ) took picture of the Moving Fan ..and it came out with 3 Blades clearly seen while my SE k500i merged all the blades to show a circle. Aruns Nokia 6600 Came out with the same results..
     So try google if you want more proof of picture quality.. Samsung E700 is the phone for you.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2004)

True, the Samsung models excel when it comes to LCD quality, don't know about the cam though, however I find the screen over bright, so check before U buy

Samsung E800, is something I would say, cos for your requirment U needa a megapixel cam fone, only S700i , E800 & 7610 has got it, although there are more models available for sure from Siemans or Panasonic etc


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 1, 2004)

If you can hike up the budget then go for the Sony ericsson S700i better LCD screen than all the latest samsung phones (over other se phones the samsung clarity is better though) 

Tri-band GSM 900/1800/1900 MHz connectivity coupled with HSCSD and GPRS though edge is missing.   
The main focus of the S700i is its integrated digital camera, which with its 1.3 Megapixel resolution,
However the phone is slightly heavy at 135gms and bulky too........
*img81.exs.cx/img81/5558/sony_ericsson_s700_m.jpg


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 1, 2004)

Another model which is not so talked about but def worth looking at is the Motorola E398. comes under 15k. With a .8 Mega Pixel cam which gives you 640*480 pictures, with flash (which isnt all that great). I'll try and post pics I took in Goa with my phone. Comes with bluetooth so easy and fast transfer and mp3 player. Also comes bundled with 64MB trans memory card and the data cable. On the down side the OS is slow on the phone. Reception quality is great Speaker phone is awesome one of the best I have heard. And all this comes from a user who was abt to go buy the K700i when the dealer convinced me of this one. And the K700i was more expensive than the E398. 

Check it out....I def say its worth to look at. Oh and no battery issues. Normal usage I rechagre once in 4 days.


----------



## rohanbee (Dec 1, 2004)

I think all 1 mega pixel cameras are above 20k, another one which always gave me satisfactory results is the 6600 nokia, i dont remember what the camera specifications are but for the price that it is available now the pics are quite decent.
Overall however it is a phone i dont recommend to anyone...too many software problems.............mine stopped working after 2 months of usage.


----------



## akitosforever (Dec 3, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Since i own SE k500i i may as well suggest you it as it really serves the best ...but then wait i got some other news... Forget Nokia and SE since you have clearly Mentioned Picture clarity in camera is your outmost single priority...
> Then ..Nothing beats Samsung E700...A World Class Camera Clamshell Phone..
> Try typing pictures from Phone Cam taken and compare then on google.. Very soon you will find Samsung E700 blows Other phones in Picture quality.
> Its Lighting and bright pictures are the best.
> ...


Hi freshseasonns remember me!!
Anyways Can u quote the price of samsung s600 and s800
And wat isthe cost of SE K500i and K700i .Which among them is better In overall performance.


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 4, 2004)

*thnx 4 the co-operation guys...u r fab...very good response*

I'm glad that in India...co-operation is at it's best at DIGIT FORUMS.

PRAY GOD IT GOES ON...

I bought the SEk500i at 11K...popular demand u know... nokia models r good esp. 6600 & above, but my budget pushed me below 15K.. so i got the 500i...

What i learnt is that a camera phone can NEVER come in close proximity 2 regular cameras 4 atleast 1-2yrs from now... so all ye guys lookin 4 camphones... take my word... forget camphones 4 that period.. concentrate on color phones this year.. India, and the world, has a long way 2 go (in case of low-medium-budget great camphones)...

Once again...thnx 4 the fast replies... sorry 4 not takin the other options u guys gave me... I CAN'T BUY ALL OF THEM, U KNOW

& akitosforever, as i said earlier... u can get, i mean u can.... get, a SEk500i 4 11K & SEK700i 4 13odd


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 4, 2004)

[My utmost priority is a clear picture i.e. in a computer, i want it to be brilliant... no hazyness... no motion blur...]

sony ericsson k700i is the phone for u but u got 2 go a bit more deeper into your pocket.N7610 WAS the best camera phone available but not any more.the picture clarity offered by k700i is unmatched.get it if u dont mind any other goof ups usual with all non-nokia phones.....[/quote]


----------

